# Fisherman's rib free sweater patterns?



## Joy Marshall

Has anyone found free sweater patterns using the fisherman's rib stitch? I am not referring to aran patterns, but to the knit one below method. I just can't find any. I made a sweater using this technique last winter but had to devise my own pattern. I was hoping to find one that did the math for me.


----------



## Nanny Mon

Joy Marshall said:


> Has anyone found free sweater patterns using the fisherman's rib stitch? I am not referring to aran patterns, but to the knit one below method. I just can't find any. I made a sweater using this technique last winter but had to devise my own pattern. I was hoping to find one that did the math for me.


Hi Joy try eBay for this book. It has a plain fisherman's rib jumper in it, I knitted it many years ago when I was a new knitter and it was very easy to follow.

http://compare.ebay.com.au/like/290734095145?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes


----------



## Joy Marshall

I have the Knit One Below book which has lots of sweaters in it, but they are not strictly fishermen's rib. I have tried to adapt a couple of them but it is not working. If all else fails, will have design my own again. Just trying to save some time!


----------



## Nanny Mon

I have the book here Joy, Sorry I dont have a scanner, if you PM me and tell me what you need I will look it up for you. It is a slash neck.


----------



## Joy Marshall

Nanny Mon said:


> I have the book here Joy, Sorry I dont have a scanner, if you PM me and tell me what you need I will look it up for you. It is a slash neck.


That is very kind of you but it doesn't look like what I am looking for. What I mean is the rib pattern where you purl one the regular way, but the knit stitches are knitted into the row below. It makes a very cushy, stretchy fabric that is reversible. It really isn't a big deal to do the math myself, just that I thought it would be quicker to find a sweater in the right size already figured out. Thank you so much, anyway.


----------



## Nanny Mon

I took photos of the Patterns in the book for you, slash neck jumper and a cardigan.

Sorry I couldnt help, I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## chickkie

Joy, I think that is the same as regular brioche stitch. You might find a pattern looking for brioche. Good luck. I'm just about ready to start a baby cardigan like that.


----------



## mojave

Check your local public library for a book called Knitting Brioche by Nancy Marchant. If your library does not have the book in their collection, ask about obtaining the book through Interlibrary Loan.

Ravelry has several patterns by her that are available for purchase. Amazon says the book was published in 2010.


----------



## tintin63

There was one by Garn Studio called 'Parker'. I downloaded it but it is not a straightforward pattern at all. (As I find with a lot of Garn Studio Patterns)


----------



## Margaree

Is this the Shaker stitch? If so try googling that term.


----------



## sandyP

Here are a couple not sure if what you after though. Good luck

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/KEribbedsweater.html

http://www.carnivalyarns.com.au/media/pdfs/childs_jumper.pdf

New one from lion brand but once again, unsure if it's what you want. http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/L10572.pdf


----------



## virginia42

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=fisherman's%20rib%20stitch&sort=date&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs

Try this link on Ravelry.com


----------



## Joy Marshall

chickkie said:


> Joy, I think that is the same as regular brioche stitch. You might find a pattern looking for brioche. Good luck. I'm just about ready to start a baby cardigan like that.


This is fun! I bought the Brioche book first, a year or so ago.
I don't know why but on the second row of any pattern I tried I couldn't move the stitches from the coil to the ends of the circulars. I am not a tight knitter. I wrote about this problem on KP, actually. One person wrote and said she had the same problem. Which is why I bought the next book, the Knit One Below. Which is okay except that I find the purling row difficult. Hence the switch to fishermans rib or I think it is also called Quaker rib. But haven't been able to find any patterns for women's pullovers. Oh, well, if I have to design my own I will. But thank you for your help.


----------



## bettymagu

i have heard this also called fake fisherman and there are several tutorials on you tube


----------



## Joy Marshall

tintin63 said:


> There was one by Garn Studio called 'Parker'. I downloaded it but it is not a straightforward pattern at all. (As I find with a lot of Garn Studio Patterns)


There are lovely designs on Garn Studio but I think they are translated from upteen other languages. And things get lost in translation.


----------

